# 1958 Girls Corvette * Unrestored Beauty*



## Wayne Adam (Apr 7, 2013)

I just bought this super clean, unrestored '58 Girl's Corvette 3-speed earlier this week. 
I really did not need another girls bike, but when you find something in this amazing condition, how can you say no.
 The chrome has zero pits & shines like new, but there are some dings. The paint is excellent with only a few scratches,
and it still has the original set of Westwind tires on it, and the Mayweg rack. The girls Corvette had a shorter production run than
the boys, so you don't see too many around. I did pay what I believe to be full market value, but it really needs nothing and will look great next to
my mint '65 mens Corvette II. I did not even have to clean it, it was this clean when I got it.

 Anyway, thanks for looking....................Wayne


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooh me likey!! I'm building a girl's 3spd......let me know if you want to sell it, I'd love to have it 
Darcie


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 7, 2013)

*Hi Darcie*

Hey Darcie, I'm glad you like it, but once my daughter saw this beauty, there is no way
I could sell it. The guy I got it from actually had two, but the onther one was not nearly this nice.
 Good luck with the one you are building.............Wayne


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 7, 2013)

You have a lucky little girl, that bikes a beauty!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 7, 2013)

*1958 girls vette*

very nice find.congrads.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one nice looking Corvette. Last year for the ladies Corvette too.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 9, 2013)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the compliments guys.
 Also to Lynotch...My" little girl" daughter is 28 years old, but still a kid in my eyes of course...........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Not fair!!*

Wayne...with your talents as a restorer, I think it is unfair that you have cornered the market for "Talents in locating pristine bikes"

Nice and it should stay with a loved one!

Hope all is well.
John


----------



## mruiz (Apr 9, 2013)

*I have a lead on one of first Corvettes*

The guy wants 250, A 1955 3 speed, it's blue. The sturmy Archer hub is also dated. It has a cros tube on the fram so you know it's the first model.
I am going to get a pic today.

 Here is the pic, has Mayweg front rack. I think this first year they used the 54 fram with the cross bar.
 Mitch


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hi JD & Mitch*

Thanks JD, I hope all is well with your gang too.
Mitch...Cool Corvette, looks like mine. I paid the seller $250.00 for mine as you see it.
 Good luck guys...................Wayne


----------



## HARPO (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Wayne

Looks like I have ANOTHER bike like you (my Firestone Super Cruiser and your Monark)! Here's my girls 1957 Schwinn Corvette I purchased from its original owner. 100% original!

fred


----------



## mruiz (Apr 9, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks JD, I hope all is well with your gang too.
> Mitch...Cool Corvette, looks like mine. I paid the seller $250.00 for mine as you see it.
> Good luck guys...................Wayne




 I will buy it, if anyone here wants it. The front S-7 will shine again, the owner said he bought a troxell ladys seat back in 56, because the corvette seat is like a rock to sit on. He said the Mayweg front rack still has the blue sticker. I have and extra rear refletor.
Notice the cross bar?
 Mitch


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mitch,
I've noticed that truss bar between the top and down tube was used off and on thru the 58 model year. For some reason some frames had it and others didn't. I can't figure it out. Maybe a ladies heavy duti.  LOL


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hey Fred & Mitch*

Hey Fred...That Red Corvette is gorgeous!!
 Hey Mitch...That is the first time I noticed the extra cross bar support.
 I think that 55 or 56 was the last year for that.
 I think that it is worth buying any Corvette you can find now, soon they will be gone.
The Men's '65 I bought last year was an amazing find,the  original owners daughter sold it to me for $200.00,
it was always kept inside.
Here are some pictures of it...............Wayne


----------



## mruiz (Apr 10, 2013)

You are right this is a rare one. I have over 10 projects going on. I will get it just for any Cabe member, here that's realy wants it.
 Mitch


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Fred...That Red Corvette is gorgeous!!
> Hey Mitch...That is the first time I noticed the extra cross bar support.
> I think that 55 or 56 was the last year for that.
> I think that it is worth buying any Corvette you can find now, soon they will be gone.
> ...




I also purchased the bike from the original owners daughter (but mom was there when I went to pick it up). "Mom" told me that it was a Christmas gift when she was 10, and her father told her it was her only gift as it was very expensive. So, it was sold to me for the price her father had paid for it......$80. Talk about a deal, and I loved waxing the daylights out of it!

fred:o


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmmmm.....can I trade my red Corvette for the nice white one?  I didn't think so.....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 10, 2013)

*Hi Fred*

Hey Fred...That's an amazing deal on that Corvette!.
 Also on another note... I think I will keep the '78 Chevy Corvette.
 As much as I love my two Schwinn Corvettes, theres nothing like 
riding with the tops out of the '78 Vette on a warm summer day.
 I bought that one about 13 years ago.
Fred...would you happen to have a spare rack for my Monark Super Deluxe?
                                           Thanks, Wayne


----------



## HARPO (Apr 11, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Fred...That's an amazing deal on that Corvette!.
> Also on another note... I think I will keep the '78 Chevy Corvette.
> As much as I love my two Schwinn Corvettes, theres nothing like
> riding with the tops out of the '78 Vette on a warm summer day.
> ...




Hey Wayne

That 4-wheeled Vette is a rolling beauty!! You can tell from the one photo that it's in a good home and well taken care of. Summer coming up...tops going down!

In regard to the Monark rack, no I'm sorry. That's all I have for that model. And ironically, I have it up for sale here on Long Island:

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/3671382603.html

fred


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hi Fred*

Thanks Fred,
 Say, it looks like you have some other bikes for sale on CL also, like some middleweights.........Wayne


----------



## HARPO (Apr 12, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks Fred,
> Say, it looks like you have some other bikes for sale on CL also, like some middleweights.........Wayne





Hi Wayne

I recently sold my 1962 3-speed Schwinn Jaguar.....Two 1962 Panthers and a 1959 Hornet. All mens bikes. All to the same guy who came to buy one and saw my collection. So, $2,000 later I was a happy camper (well, sort of. I'm having SELLERS REMORSE at the moment). I still have a few prewar and post war bikes, but who knows how much longer until I decide it's time for them to go. I had some pics here at the office of a few (see attached).

It's time to pass them along and thin out the herd a bit. I'm down to about 30 bikes (including the road bikes I use) from a high of 51. Crazy hobby, right?!

fred


----------



## mruiz (Apr 12, 2013)

HARPO said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> I recently sold my 1962 3-speed Schwinn Jaguar.....Two 1962 Panthers and a 1959 Hornet. All mens bikes. All to the same guy who came to buy one and saw my collection. So, $2,000 later I was a happy camper (well, sort of. I'm having SELLERS REMORSE at the moment). I still have a few prewar and post war bikes, but who knows how much longer until I decide it's time for them to go. I had some pics here at the office of a few (see attached).
> 
> ...




Fred 
 Do you know of any one that wants this 1955 Corvette, First year, 3 speed.

 he is asking 250, I am going to pick it up and clean it.
 If I can get it for less???  Not sure yet?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 12, 2013)

*Harpo*

Hi Fred,
   Yes, I know what you're saying. I am down to 45 Bikes, but everytime I sell on, I buy another. I guess we could have worse vices.
Also, give me the heads up when you are selling your bikes, I may want one. Looking for some middleweight Schwinns like a '57 Jag.
                    Thanks, Wayne


----------



## HARPO (Apr 12, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Fred,
> Yes, I know what you're saying. I am down to 45 Bikes, but everytime I sell on, I buy another. I guess we could have worse vices.
> Also, give me the heads up when you are selling your bikes, I may want one. Looking for some middleweight Schwinns like a '57 Jag.
> Thanks, Wayne




Will do!

fred


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got this beauty, she's a first year '55 model w/ a late '54 serial number. I love this bike, but just doesn't fit in my collection so she needs a loving home :o


----------



## mruiz (Apr 19, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> I've got this beauty, she's a first year '55 model w/ a late '54 serial number. I love this bike, but just doesn't fit in my collection so she needs a loving home :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

